# Your Recommendations, Please



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

In the near future, I'll be needing a good quality 45* chamfer bit for making boxes from hardwood. 
I'll be using 1/2" to 3/4" thicknesses.
Which brand would you folks who've used them recommend? 
Thank you kindly!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Chamfer Bits with Bearing-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

===


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Bob. You confirmed my first choice.



bobj3 said:


> Chamfer Bits with Bearing-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
> 
> ===


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gene,

I personally like magnate.net bits.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> In the near future, I'll be needing a good quality 45* chamfer bit for making boxes from hardwood.
> I'll be using 1/2" to 3/4" thicknesses.
> Which brand would you folks who've used them recommend?
> Thank you kindly!


Freud...
serious quality and excellent for the long haul...

Freud Tools - Chamfer Bits

consider a lock miter...

Freud Tools - Lock Miter Bits


----------

